
Is Manual QA a Poor Use of Time? - mikojava
https://www.rainforestqa.com/blog/2016-01-07-is-manual-qa-a-poor-use-of-time/
======
tmaly
not if you do not have time to automate it.

PG said in one post "Do things that don't scale" initially

